# Reggie - African Pygmy Hedgehog



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Just a few photo's of Reggie


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He is so cute, his name really suits him.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

He was already named Reginald/Reggie. I was only fostering him but then me and my partner fell in love with him and just HAD to adopt him! He was so huffy and grumpy to begin with. He is a friendly little guy now though :Joyful


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MrJsk said:


> He was already named Reginald/Reggie. I was only fostering him but then me and my partner fell in love with him and just HAD to adopt him! He was so huffy and grumpy to begin with. He is a friendly little guy now though :Joyful


I can certainly see why and how you couldn't let him go.


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

Hes gorgeous


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you @Golden memories 

He is such a sweet boy !


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm lucky, my boy is lovely too ☺


----------

